# UB-04 Revenue Code for a Surgical Suite



## abrodskycpc (May 18, 2015)

Hi all, 

I work for a billing company and we have a new client coming on board. They are an Orthopedic group and they have a licensed surgical suite, but its NOT an ASC. 

We are struggling on what revenue code to use. I don't think that we should use 490 or 499. 

Can any experienced billers help me out? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2015)

Why are they billing on a UB as a free standing office. Even with a surgical suite it is POS 11. An outpatient facility OR is 360 revenue code.


----------



## abrodskycpc (May 18, 2015)

Ah I see. That was my mistake, it wouldn't be on a UB. 

360 looks good to me. Thank you for your help! I will run it past my group and see what they say.


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2015)

Except you do not use revenue codes on a physician claim.  You use the POS as physician office


----------



## KathyB5 (Jun 30, 2015)

*UB-04 or CMS 1500 for ASC*

physician owned ASC - is it billed on UB-04 or CMS 1500 form for the facility charges?


----------

